# Favorite Hooks?



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

What are some of your guys go to hooks when it comes to catfish?


----------



## golive (Feb 20, 2011)

Gama octopus circles. 5/0 for channels

Sent from my Droid DNA


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Same as above but size 6

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Gama octopus but not circles. Im old school so I like to Sworp Em! 4-6 depending on taype and size of bait.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I like 6/0 gama circles for channels.....8/0 gama circles and 10/0 bottom dweller circles for blue cats. For flathead I use anywhere from a 7/0 gama octopus to a 10/0 gama octopus depending on bait size.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

10s, you dont like bait over 6" and you use 10s. How many 6" shad do you put on a 10/0 hook...10 of them.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

5/0 4X gama circles


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Everyone uses gama Octo's. Trust me, I cant find the darn things anywhere. Everytime I go to get more anywhere i go, the biggest they got left are 5's. About to have to get em online since im getting kinda low on em. Good thing i bought like twenty packs back in January on sale 

I use a 7/0 or larger. I seem to use 8/0 the most. Also seem to get a better hook up ratio with the larger ones. I never worry about a hook being too big for cats since I've caught 1/2# channels on 8/0 plenty of times.

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

rustyfish said:


> 10s, you dont like bait over 6" and you use 10s. How many 6" shad do you put on a 10/0 hook...10 of them.


I never said I didnt use big baits......I just prefer the 5 to 7 inch gills for flathead. Easy to use, keep, and pin down close to structure.

Biggest bait ive used was a 2lb 14oz hybrid striper on the ohio river .....a 10/0 wasnt big enough trust me. I had a 10 oz pyramid on it too.....that wasnt big enough either. I ended up dropping it vertically 3 foot off bottom and putting the rod in a rod holder. And then listening to it rock the boat all night. 

Ive got 10/0s pre rigged for tomorrow and saturday. If I use anything bigger than an 8 inch gill ill use them. Oh yea and ive got a few over 8"s in the tank now.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bon3s (Sep 4, 2012)

I use gama octo circles, 4/0-6/0.

There is a guy that sets up at the south high drive in flea market. He bought a storage unit that was bulk fishing tackle. He sells them 1$ per pack an they are brand new. He has pretty much every size and shape possible. I couldn't help myself and spent 20$ and got 20 packs.
He had a white van. Had a few poles leaning in a table. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Circle hooks, 3/0 and up depending on the size fish I'm fishing for.


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Gamakatsu circle hooks, 5/0, is what I use. Best hooks I have used so far.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I caught a 2-3# cat on a 8/0 gama circle before. I would say a 6/0 is a good size. If they can't fit that in their mouth then I don't want to waste my time with them anyways.


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

10/0 gama octo. As above poster said, if they can't get it in, then I don't want them getting on.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

What do you guys think of mustad hooks?


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

MuskieManOhio said:


> What do you guys think of mustad hooks?


Only used em once. Odnr just stocked the youth lake with three hundred channels in may and we camped there that weekend so I could get my kiddos on some cats. Like a dummy, forgot to bring smaller hooks. Thankfully, rangers were there to offer lessons and rods n tackle. Best I could find in there little give-a-way were some 3/0 mustads. 

They worked for my girls fine but didn't really like the way the hooks pointed akwardly towards the shank. Ain't used them since but still got em just in case. Gama octo's are always my go to, just think the designs simplicity is what makes it work.

Sent from my V8000_USA_Cricket using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Size 9 circle hooks. 2oz egg slip sinker. 50lb braid with 15" 30lb mono leader.
Trilene knots all around


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Size 9 circle hooks. 2oz egg slip sinker. 50lb braid with 15" 30lb mono leader.
Trilene knots all around


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

5/0-8/0 daiichi, and owner circle hooks. thinking about giving the bottom dwellers hooks a try though. I snell my hooks, and use 20lbs main line, and 40lbs leader. I run mono 100%, I tried braid, its not for me.


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

I run braid for sensitivity... mono leader for snags, the mono breaks and you don't lose your whole rig.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

3406 Mustads and Bass Pro Cat Maxx's in 6/0-7/0.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I tell you what I used those gama octos and I'm really impressed with them!!!


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

i prefer size 10 hooks with 2 lb test line that has abrasion in it on my ultra light spinning set up...i fish with 1/2" blue gills...anything else is cheating

lol i cant even say that with a straight face

i also use gama 5/0 or above for cats..paired with 65 lb braid and a 30# mono leader. Although if i had the extra cash, i would go with Trokar hooks...those are bad ass...and expensive!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Silent Mike said:


> i prefer size 10 hooks with 2 lb test line that has abrasion in it on my ultra light spinning set up...i fish with 1/2" blue gills...anything else is cheating
> 
> lol i cant even say that with a straight face
> 
> i also use gama 5/0 or above for cats..paired with 65 lb braid and a 30# mono leader. Although if i had the extra cash, i would go with Trokar hooks...those are bad ass...and expensive!


Ha ha! I couldn't read it with a straight face!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

For guys using 10/0 what size bait do you put on that. I feel like even a 7/0 (biggest I have used) has an obvious effect on the movment of a 7-8 inch sunfish. Harder to move equals less noticable and it will wear out and die faster. Not what I want from my bait. I'm not a monster slayer by any means but all of my cats in the 30s have came on 4/0 to 6/0 hooks. Who knows maybe I have missed a few other big ones because of that. I pick a hook based on what bait I have not by what fish I am hoping to catch.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

J hooks for flatheads and circles for drifting channels. Size of hook depends on bait size and fish size in different bodies of water.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

rustyfish said:


> For guys using 10/0 what size bait do you put on that. I feel like even a 7/0 (biggest I have used) has an obvious effect on the movment of a 7-8 inch sunfish. Harder to move equals less noticable and it will wear out and die faster. Not what I want from my bait. I'm not a monster slayer by any means but all of my cats in the 30s have came on 4/0 to 6/0 hooks. Who knows maybe I have missed a few other big ones because of that. I pick a hook based on what bait I have not by what fish I am hoping to catch.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The 31 I caught the other day came off of a 8.5" gill and a 7/0 gama octopus hook. It was borderline for me. Honestly if I knew brefore hand that I was gonna be using a 8.5" gill I would have used a 10/0 hook. I just got lazy and at 330 am I didnt feel luke retying. I feel that the 10/0 has a wider gap for better hook sets....but then again a 10/0 may snag more often too. I wont use anything smaller than a 7/0 just because of personal prefrence....but that doesn't mean that my way is right by any means. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Exactly 7/0 just as I said. I win, game over.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

I use Bottom Dwellers 8/0 or 9/0 regular Circles. I just ordered some octopus circles and Kahles to try. Along with some Mustad Demon Circles.

I use big live baits or cut baits, i cant see using anything smaller than a 7/0 to be honest.

Big River J hooks snag up too easy. Circle hooks have a rolled over hook tip, so they're less prone to dig into ****.

I catch WAY more fish on fresh cutbait, vs. Live. My .02¢


----------

